# Flounder gigging spots with out boat



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Looking for some good spots around Seabrook, Kemah, Bayclif, Texas City and Galvestion.

We walk with a light rather than use a boat so we need to be able to drive to the area.

Thanks

Tracy


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

In to hear some of this too.

Except I could work from my canoe.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Use google earth to find shallow water with deeper water near by. You would be suprised how many flounder ive gigged at walk in spots around here. Its nice to be able to leave the truck and boat at home and drive my civic to gig some flatties. 


-mac-


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

I used to have spots but now I don't make it to the coast so:

Go to 8 mi. Rd, hit the bay side, walk east past the entrance to the closest lake, then start your gig from there all the way to sweet water and along the entrance canal. 

That should get you 3-10 flounder between 12"-22" this time of year. Don't take valuables with you as some folks have had trouble with their vehicles (I have not in ~10 trips). 

Also, this time and the next month or two will be good at the s jetty along the sandbars. Always bigger fish out there...

Have fun and post pics!!!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Seawolf park will start to get hot end of next month park will be closed so you have to park and walk a mile or 2


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Be very careful in these areas with stingrays. Very big ones in very shallow water. Good luck!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rollover Pass or Bolivar Flats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

FISHIN COUG said:


> Be very careful in these areas with stingrays. Very big ones in very shallow water. Good luck!


For sure man, saw about eight smaller rays and one of the biggest ive seen while gigging at about 30" across on thursday night. Disposed of them properly

-mac-


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

FISHIN COUG said:


> Be very careful in these areas with stingrays. Very big ones in very shallow water. Good luck!


We've seen more rays in the last few trips than we've seen in the couple of years combined. What's up with that? We've got some better lights, but I doubt we have been that blind!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Mac,

What exactly do you do with them? Just stab them?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

JFolm said:


> Mac,
> 
> What exactly do you do with them? Just stab them?


Stick them in the brain and chunk them on the bank to feed the crabs and *****. They cant stick me on the way back to the boat while theyre up there. If i was going shark fishing theyd be bait!
Kinda like this gar that got out of hand by the boat. Gave him to some bank fishermen the next morning, they were all excited.








-mac-


----------



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> For sure man, saw about eight smaller rays and one of the biggest ive seen while gigging at about 30" across on thursday night. Disposed of them properly
> 
> -mac-


Hey cuz, throw them rays in the ice chest and drop em of at my house. Thats my favorite shark bait, I'll vacuum seal em and freeze em.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

FYI Not kayaked the area in years east of 8 mile but there are small oyster pads mixed with sand untill you get to the entrance to Sweatwater. On the other side of Sweatwater you can walk all the way down to 101? and it is shallow sand. 

I was out the other night and there were a bunch of cars parked at the pad at the end of 8 mile when we came in. Safe?? 

Might look at parking off Galveston 101 street? (Golf course road) Turn at Golf course road and take the left fork when the road splits on down the way other wise the canal will block your wade. There used to be a road and parking down there and you can walk from the subdivision down to 8 mile. iirc no shell till you get to Sweatwater. Look at Google. Shallow and lots of sand.

Never fished the entrance of Sweatwater but on Google it is the very large lake to the right of 8 mile. Lake used to be full of big reds but mud knee deep and 10 ft deep where the old dam washed out the one time I was bk in there.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> Rollover Pass or Bolivar Flats.


I have been wanting to give it a try there. I am going to try and get a light built here pretty soon. Let me know if you ever want to give it a shot.

I am going to go to EPO this week and try to get some LED lights else I will order them online.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Stick them in the brain and chunk them on the bank to feed the crabs and *****......
> View attachment 521305
> 
> -mac-


Totally side swiped by that comment Smack. Really doesn't seem to fit your character after reading many posts from you on this board.  If'n you're gonna take the time to kill'm at least give them to the sharkers.


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

swifty said:


> Totally side swiped by that comment Smack. Really doesn't seem to fit your character after reading many posts from you on this board.  If'n you're gonna take the time to kill'm at least give them to the sharkers.


if they don't provide a phone number and a guaranteed pickup....throw them to the crabs Smack...thank you for getting em!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

swifty said:


> Totally side swiped by that comment Smack. Really doesn't seem to fit your character after reading many posts from you on this board.  If'n you're gonna take the time to kill'm at least give them to the sharkers.


You might think a little differently after being stuck by one. I was kinda side swiped by your comment as well.... I hate em


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

swifty said:


> Totally side swiped by that comment Smack. Really doesn't seem to fit your character after reading many posts from you on this board.  If'n you're gonna take the time to kill'm at least give them to the sharkers.


Do you get mad when people kill hard heads? :spineyes:


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

I tried giging once in West Bay when I was young, walked around with Coleman lanterns but never saw any. I have been wanting to give gigging another try now that I have a boat to get me into more productive areas I could wade, but not really sure about gear to use. 
What lights are you all using these days? I see there are submersible LED lights, are these a better choice than say a rechargable Brinkman LED spotlight? And what about the gigs, the ones I see at Academy are single or dual prong spikes without a barb, do you have problems with the flatty sliding off or do you just always stick it in the head to disable it first?
I used to gig bull frogs in Buffalo Bayou close to the Vargo's restaurant off Fondern when I was a kid back in the mid 70's and we used a trident gig with barbs. Same thing with spearfishing, are barbs necessary or prefered for flounder?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im getting my chops busted lately on here for being honest. Stingrays are as good as dead if i can help it. I dont kill poisonous snakes in my yard either, i like to let them hang out in the yard so they can bite someone or one of my dogs so they can breed and do more harm. Yeah right! I know there isnt a lack of snakes or stingrays and they can ruin your year so theyre toast. 
My cousin just told me he will take them for shark bait so i guess i can stock him up. 


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

FearNoFish said:


> I tried giging once in West Bay when I was young, walked around with Coleman lanterns but never saw any. I have been wanting to give gigging another try now that I have a boat to get me into more productive areas I could wade, but not really sure about gear to use.
> What lights are you all using these days? I see there are submersible LED lights, are these a better choice than say a rechargable Brinkman LED spotlight? And what about the gigs, the ones I see at Academy are single or dual prong spikes without a barb, do you have problems with the flatty sliding off or do you just always stick it in the head to disable it first?
> I used to gig bull frogs in Buffalo Bayou close to the Vargo's restaurant off Fondern when I was a kid back in the mid 70's and we used a trident gig with barbs. Same thing with spearfishing, are barbs necessary or prefered for flounder?


A lantern or wading light works fine. I use a single barbed gig i made from 5/16" stainless square stock ground and tempered and barbed with a dremel thin cutting wheel for wading. Just stick them in the head and hold them on the gig with your hand and flip it over with the point up and string it up before you take it off the gig. Bigger flounder are better strung up while still on the bottom right after gigging to avoid losing them. Stick the point of your stringer through the lower jaw on the first one then through the cheek meat and belly to belly on the other four. LaddH taught me that trick, it works well.

-mac-


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Mac, You can start selling Bay Scallops if you can get enough rays and what you do not sell you can use for the bull and shark run this fall.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Do i need a commercial license?


-mac-


----------

